# Hi peeps!!



## kerz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi
Im new to the forum, loving it already.

I live in Aberdeen Scotland and im trying to learn as much as i can on my meeces!
i love my little guys, im starting to breed Abyssinian mice at the moment, had one very cute litter.

im not good at the colors at all think i have black/tan, white and different shades of silver,there all silky abbys. i also have a curly haired tan and a few black and white fuzzy little ones..

i will post pics soon, are there any other breeders in Scotland, there seem to be none!!!!

speak soon
Kerri


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few Scottish members on this forum, I am sure they will be happy to see another person in the area with mice


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany 
Look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around, and post often!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya, Scottish numbers are surging now! I am in Carluke, Lanarkshire


----------

